# [Solved] SELinux install

## mattwood2000

Hi, I've been doing some research on building an SELinux box as my server.  Should I be starting with the older hardened stage3 tarball or use the latest stage3 and then convert to hardened/SELinux later?  I've seen documentation saying to do it both ways.

I'm trying out the conversion method now, and after switching my profile and rebuilding linux-headers and glibc, I'm seeing warnings saying "PIE hardening not applied as your compiler doesn't default to PIE".

Can anyone weigh in on this?  Any suggestions for building hardened SELinux gentoo?

Thanks, MattLast edited by mattwood2000 on Sun Mar 28, 2010 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

If I were you, I would start from scratch and use the profile that has both hardened and selinux in it's name. Sometimes it's faster to start from scratch rather than rebuilding world three times  :Smile:  .

----------

## mattwood2000

Well too late for that now   :Very Happy: ...I'm up and running in enforcing mode.  I guess this is solved.

----------

